
There are going to be lots of dead unicorns - Futurebot
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/9312e100-f71c-11e5-803c-d27c7117d132.html
======
doctorshady
Anybody have a non-paywalled version?

~~~
stanleydrew
[https://www.google.com/#q=http:%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcms%2Fs%2F...](https://www.google.com/#q=http:%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcms%2Fs%2F0%2F9312e100-f71c-11e5-803c-d27c7117d132.html)

